# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Russian Names  Question about non-Russian surnames

## Hanna

I just made a post about somebody called Вассерман (Wassermann). 
What happens if a woman has this name? Does it remain in the existing form or does it change at all, if so how?

----------


## Оля

It remains in the existing form and becomes indeclinable.

----------

